
Things I Learnt After High School About Selling - nreece
http://www.nilkanth.com/2011/04/11/3-things-i-learnt-after-high-school-about-selling/
======
daimyoyo
He forgot one big one "he who names the price first, loses." While he was a
very capable engineer, it took an experienced sales professional to extract
real value for the software he was selling. Frankly, I'd have given her a HUGE
bonus for getting the price she did. It's certainly worth the lesson she'd
taught him.

